# I DuB Thee 'Honeyed Ale'



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew.  This soap I just made has homemade beer, cream and honey as part of the ingredients.  So far so good.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 4, 2013)

Certainly looks beautiful!


----------



## green soap (Apr 4, 2013)

Great looking top and what a nice color you got!  looks like honey ale, it is making me thirsty.


----------



## hellogorgeous (Apr 4, 2013)

omg i want! Seriously I might have to try to make some for myself. Hubby made a batch of beer that he bottled in plastic bottles and now it all tastes plastiky. So I have approx 30L of beer to use up in soap.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

hellogorgeous said:


> omg i want! Seriously I might have to try to make some for myself. Hubby made a batch of beer that he bottled in plastic bottles and now it all tastes plastiky. So I have approx 30L of beer to use up in soap.


 
Well, it should still make good soap though.  I say go for it!

I don't know if you can see the color variation but I split the batter.  I added some vanilla infused oil to the darker part and TD to the lighter.  So I'm hoping the darker part deepens in color a little.  Right now it looks SO MUCH like caramel!!!   

Maybe we should have some caramel popcorn this evening, lol.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your nice comments.  I will now be holding my breath for the next few hrs!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

I LOOOOVE the top!!! and dont you just love the creamy nature of beer batter?


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

It was nice for sure.  I used one of my recipes that has almost 50% Olive Oil to try and slow down any acceleration that might have happened.  

I just popped it into the freezer to slow things down a bit.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> It was nice for sure.  I used one of my recipes that has almost 50% Olive Oil to try and slow down any acceleration that might have happened.
> 
> I just popped it into the freezer to slow things down a bit.


 yeah, my beer soap recipe tends to get hot so I let it gel. I can watch it do it's thing right through the clear mold. Soap is facinating


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

Fascinating indeed!  Isn't that why we are all addicted?  Thats why I am?  Mad scientist, buahahaha!


----------



## liafrank (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks so creamy! And the sculpted top is gorgeous. So well done.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 4, 2013)

god! but what creamy and clean what are you!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

WHOA!  Its already about 80% gelled, even being in the freezer.  I did like Genny recommended and waited about an hour, then popped it in there.  It had just started showing VERY slight signs of gelling at 1 hour.  It was warm, but surprisingly not HOT yet.  

I would rather soap than jump out of an airplane or take a rollercoaster ride


----------



## Pilar (Apr 4, 2013)

the recipe is secret???


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

No it is not a secret.  I will post the %ages in a bit.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 4, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> No it is not a secret.  I will post the %ages in a bit.


 welllll!!! I wait a while but here it is morning, eh?(1:15 am)


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

This is a basic recipe I just tweeked to use it with the homemade beer.

48.68% Olive Oil
23.03% Lard
18.42% Coconut Oil
9.87% Castor Oil

I made a 76oz(oils) batch. 2 beers came to 21oz then I added a few oz to rinse the beer container that I had it freezing in so that came to 25oz total. When mixing I added 3.5oz of cream that had 1 Tbsp of honey mixed into it.

I scented it lightly with a blend of Essential oils. Use what appeals to your nose 

I split the batter about 2/3 and 1/3. I added TD to the smaller portion and 1oz of vanilla infused oil to the larger portion.

Good luck and show us pics of your version if you try it!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh goodness what a delicious top!!!!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooooh it looks so creamy & I love the texture on top! Can't wait to see them cut!!


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

Between you and R&R I am going to die!  HOW do you get those fluffy swirls on top!!??  I use a skewer, maybe that's why things are so thin looking?  Your soap is to die for!  Great job!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

christinak said:


> Between you and R&R I am going to die!  HOW do you get those fluffy swirls on top!!??  I use a skewer, maybe that's why things are so thin looking?  Your soap is to die for!  Great job!


I agree, I love this top. Looks like it may have been done with a spatula? I do mine with a little whisk


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the creamiest looking soap!  The tops looks like a whipped honey spread.  Yummm!


----------



## Pilar (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks!
Only Can it can be done with homemade beer? And You say you've used cream "When mixing I added 3.5oz of cream that had 1 Tbsp of honey mixed into it" I that's just when I'm lost :eh::eh:


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

christinak said:


> Between you and R&R I am going to die! HOW do you get those fluffy swirls on top!!?? I use a skewer, maybe that's why things are so thin looking? Your soap is to die for! Great job!


 
For my fluffy tops as well as this one I use a Craft Stick.  It looks just like a popsicle stick, only its Jumbo size.  I got a big box of them at Wal-Mart some time back.  They are super handy to have around for mixing colors and doing the tops.  And they are disposable!

You know what a great way to practice this is??  Get a container of frosting from the store.  Heat if for a few seconds in the Microwave and then scoop it all out on a plate(or a cake:grin  And then practice away.  I used to bake to sell for years and that has really come in handy with this soapmaking.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Thanks!
> Only Can it can be done with homemade beer? And You say you've used cream "When mixing I added 3.5oz of cream that had 1 Tbsp of honey mixed into it" I that's just when I'm lost :eh::eh:


 
Pilar, I used homemade beer from my husbands co-worker.  It worked great!  I also know other people use beer from the store.  

The CREAM is whipping cream.  It is cows cream.  The kind you can put in your coffee or whip up and put on top of dessert   I warmed the cream, just a little and then stirred the honey into it so I didn't get any clumps of honey in the soap.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## Pilar (Apr 5, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Pilar, I used homemade beer from my husbands co-worker.  It worked great!  I also know other people use beer from the store.
> 
> The CREAM is whipping cream.  It is cows cream.  The kind you can put in your coffee or whip up and put on top of dessert   I warmed the cream, just a little and then stirred the honey into it so I didn't get any clumps of honey in the soap.  Hope that helps!!


 
 ahhh! ohhh! You're referring to the cream sold in box and mounts for sweets! And of course cream without sugar because honey has already enough, no? Do you believe that if I use a yogurt will equal the result? I have no home cream ...


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

Pilar said:


> ahhh! ohhh! You're referring to the cream sold in box and mounts for sweets! And of course cream without sugar because honey has already enough, no? Do you believe that if I use a yogurt will equal the result? I have no home cream ...


 
Yes, you are correct.  I don't know about the yogurt, I have never used it.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 5, 2013)

I do what I used and it was Greek yogurt with sugar. Well, this weekend I will make this soap that I will surely not as beautiful as yours! But I'll have a memory of you! Ah, I cover my soaps with transparent paper and I cover for that gel. I have understood that honey does not need to cover the molds, is it so?


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I still cover mine even with honey.  But I do not cover with blankets.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I cut the loaf this morning.  It was nice and firm!  And the pumpkins & leaves were popped out of the mold yesterday!  I have never had a batch go through the stages so fast!  There are so many neat swirls!  They are all a bit different.  I love the color!


----------



## liafrank (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope you are feeling proud, because these are truly fine. I love the ones from the loaf mold. Is this a melt in pot swirl or maybe hanger?


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I do like them!  It was an in the pot swirl.  I poured the lighter color into the darker.


----------



## Donna (Apr 5, 2013)

AngleMomma,
You are so sweet to share your recipe as well as your tricks for this beautiful soap.
I'm inspired!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

Awww, thanks!


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

Totally gorgeous, I just love them!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, the swirls on that are lovely!  An absolutely gorgeous soap!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I couldn't have done it without the help of members here on SMF and a ton of luck!!!  LOL


----------



## chicklet (Apr 5, 2013)

Those look so yummy!  Like melting caramels swirled with some cream.  Oooh, like making homemade caramel sauce!  Yeah!  (Okay, I did have lunch but no sweet stuff.)


----------



## Pilar (Apr 5, 2013)

dear friend.
I think I have it all
Recounting:
25oz beer instead of water.
3.5oz of cream with 1 Tbsp of honey. But the calculator we used in Spain is very different and I do not know how much soda buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

I just finished these notes a little while ago.  I use soapcalc.net


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

And I tried the end piece. VERY bubbly already!

I think this one would be wonderful with a musky mens scent.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 5, 2013)

AngelMomma, you are a angel! Thanks!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

Your welcome!  I'm glad I did my notes in a timely manner.  I love using that site so I have good clean notes I can print out.  Then I make a copy to keep by the soap while its curing and I put one in my soap book.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 6, 2013)

Dear friend, last night I opened two bottles of beer (no alcohol because I'm afraid of the reaction of alcohol on the soap and I am a beginner) and I removed with a hand mixer to lose sometimes foam. Now I have it in the fridge. I have also gone to the pharmacy to buy these sticks also because I saw you used on a website that can be used to bevel the soaps. If I like your soap is because I have toffee fragrance but I took only one and a half making soaps and I know it will not look like anything to yours ... but I do not despair. If not I'll get this soap more! Last night I also used your calculator to change the proportions of my mold and difrencia between you usually use and that we use here is very large because the values ​​of foam creaminess, etc are different. Here we use http://calc.mendrulandia.net/ but trust your soap and I will like your recipe. I appreciate that you shared your experiences because without them we can not learn.


----------



## deg195 (Apr 10, 2013)

These are so beautiful- great job


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks amazing


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you!  I really couldn't help but try the end piece every now and then.  Its going to be such a nice bar!  I can't wait until its done curing.


----------

